# Need help with understanding dips/baths



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a rainbow boesmani with an injured tail from a nipping barb. I don't know if it is turning into something more than just tattered fin. I was going to do a pimafix or metafix dip. Anyone with experience on dips? Dosing etc?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I like the product melafix. Its been around for awhile and seems to work well. I usually dose the whole tank. It is all natural so im assuming it shouldnt do any harm. Melafix claims it wont effect PH or biological bacteria. Remove your carbon while dosing any medications as the carbon will work against you and remove what you have been adding. It does make the water a little bubbly on top so dont worry about that. It goes away. I would assume if you are going to try dipping your fish in the medicine that you mix the it as the directions states to the volume of water you are dipping him in. I have done this with ick treatments before. Just keep an eye on the fish and any signs of stress release im back to the tank. IMO its probably less stressfull to just dose the tank. Im sure its beneficial for all the fish anyways.


----------

